
Cloth: ClojureScript and Clojure library for interacting with Ethereum - tosh
https://github.com/pelle/cloth
======
Bigsy
Looks dead.

~~~
ericstewart
Or does I just work?

~~~
jraines
There's a lot of clj libraries for which this is true despite > 1 year since
last maintenance. With such a fast changing underlying target, though, I'd be
wary

